# choix ipad mini ou ipad mini retina.



## arthurjacky (12 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour a tous, voila je souhaite faire l'acquisition d'un ipad mini pour son format principalement .
Mais j'hésite quand même entre le normale et le retina.
Je l'utiliserais principalement pour surfer sur internet , répondre a mes mails,regarder quelques films, jouer a quelques jeunet faire un peu de retouches photos et de de traitement de texte via pages.
Que me conseilleriez vous si vous étiez a ma place?quel modèle choisir?quelle capacité?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## thomashack (12 Novembre 2013)

Salut,
moi perso je prendrais le retina parce que c'est quand même vachement mieux ! . Après sur une si petite taille d'écran je suis pas sûre que se soit extrêmement flagrant pour la différence. Après tu peux faire prendre le non retina avec une meilleur capacité de stockage car les 16 go parte très très vite sur les ipad. Personnellement je pencherai pour un ipad mini sans retina avec 32 go ou 64 go de stockage. J'ai un 64 go cela peut paraitre bcp mais en définitive avec des séries et films en HD sa part vite ces petites choses


----------

